# Convertir WebCam USB a inalambrica.



## Manuel Eduardo (Ene 25, 2010)

Que  tal, queria ver si se puede convertir una camara web usb a inalambrica??


----------



## Fortivo (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola Manuel, creo que eso es algo mas dificil o complicado , por lo menos para mi , si fuera una camara con salida rca pues te diria otra cosa, pero una usb..

bueno esperemos haber si alguien que sepa conteste, un saludo.


----------



## Manuel Eduardo (Ene 25, 2010)

Gracias fortivo, aunque te molesto con una breve explicacion de la RCA??


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 25, 2010)

Con salida de video compuesto puedes transmitir con un simple conversor de RF, de la otra manera deberias tener un puerto usb para que espere recibir las imagenes para que despues puedas transmitirlas.. es decir una etapa mas..


----------



## Manuel Eduardo (Ene 25, 2010)

Ah ,  ya te estoy entendiendo, es que te dire que quiero hacer.
Quiero hacer un proyecto  donde un robot (por asi decirle) emita señales desde una camara hacia la pc , y crei que lo mas conveniente era desde una webcam ?
Que idea me darias o que me aconsejarias?


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 25, 2010)

Tiene que ser una pc para ver o puede ser un monitor de video o un tv?


----------



## Manuel Eduardo (Ene 30, 2010)

pues yo pensaba en que fuera una pc
pero si me aconsejas un monitor
o que fuera mas facil??


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 30, 2010)

Te digo. Yo el año pasado arme un auto a control remoto controlado por la PC y le puse una camara tambien, pero le pregunte a algunos profesores sobre transmitir el USB y me dijeron que era muy complicado. Termine comprando una camara de vigilancia tipo espia y haciendo el transmisor de video.

Igual si encontras alguna forma avisa!!

Saludos.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Ago 5, 2010)

Hola Cyborg16. La camara que compraste, cuanto te salio?. Por que yo tengo pensado hacer algo y necesitaria saber si es cara o barata.
Saludos.
Chau.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 2, 2010)

una ves realice una camara inalambrica para mi pc, una camara esa de circuito cerrado, lo monte con un minitransmisor de tv, en la pc tengo un tv tuner pues ahi sintonice el canal en el cual estaba transmitiendo el transmisor de la camara, con audio incorporado. me funciono muy bien, sin problemas


----------



## seaarg (Sep 2, 2010)

Primero pense en un PIC con usb, pero no... para la camara necesitas algo que haga de host y el pic es solo slave (creo).

Aclaro que no conozco el protocolo usb pero...

Un control remoto de TV, es una señal digital sobre una portadora y transmitida por infrarrojos. El receptor demodula esa señal quitando la portadora y tenemos 1 y 0 en su salida.

Pensa ahora en un control remoto de dos vias (D+ y D- del usb) y montalo sobre infrarrojos, RF, etc.

El primer problema que se me ocurre es que la PC detecta el dispositivo al conectarlo. Supongo que al darle alimentacion debe haber algun tipo de envio de datos del slave al host... Entonces, ambos extremos de la "linea" inalambrica deberian encender al mismo tiempo, como si fuese una conexion fisica. O mejor aun, el slave (camara) deberia encender despues que el host (receptor en PC)

¿Que si esto funciona? no se, es solo una idea. Saludos!


----------



## theghostmen (Sep 4, 2010)

Practicamente no se puede hacer un transmisor con la webcam, para eso puedes comprarte una camara wireless que seria mas facil. no he visto nunca un transmisor wireless con entrada usb, hay algunas camaras wireless IP que tienen entradas usb pero no se si se les puede conectar una webcam, ni tampoco hay algun router wifi con entrada usb para conectarle una webcam.
Conclusion: no hay forma de transmitir una webcam usb por aire. este tema ya se trato creo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/transmision-webcam-usb-inalambrica-2510/


----------



## Cyborg16 (Sep 10, 2010)

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:
			
		

> Hola Cyborg16. La camara que compraste, cuanto te salio?. Por que yo tengo pensado hacer algo y necesitaria saber si es cara o barata.
> Saludos.
> Chau.



Perdón por la tardanza. En su momento (Hace 1 año aproximadamente) me salio $100. Hoy en día no sabría decirte cuanto esta, pero busca en la web que seguro encontras alguna lista de precios.

Saludos.


----------



## Romyggar (Sep 11, 2010)

romyggar dijo:


> Pués mira, mi proyecto de final de carrera fué hacer que un dsPIC reconociese caracteres contenidos en imagenes. Las imágenes las obtuve mediante un módulo CMOS de captura de imágenes (cámara)
> 
> Lo bueno es que este módulo es muy fácil de usar (RX, TX, Vcc y GND) y tiene muchas funciones (JPEG @ 640*480) y video JPEG a 15Fps.
> 
> ...



Tema desde donde extraje la cita
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/enviar-imagenes-mini-camara-rf-robot-bipedo-21902/

Hola *Manuel Eduardo*, en la cita anterior puede que encuentres algo de utilidad.

En ese hilo, alguien necesitaba una cámara para un robot, y como en ese entonces yo estaba trabajando en mi proyecto de grado, le recomendé un módulo muy práctico que se puede usar con el módulo USART de un PICmicro, o con el puerto serial de un PC e Hyperterminal (espero que me entiendas, es decir, que hayas trabajado poryectos con transmision serial)

Yo trabajé mucho con esta cámara, la tuve que importar desde estados unidos (yo vivo en colombia), me costó como 40 dólares incluyendo la importación....parece cara, pero realmente vale la pena....en algún momento pensé en usar una cámara de vigilancia  color y convertir la salida a una forma digital usando IC's especializados....no era para nada rentable

Si lo que deseas es un "ojo" para un robot, pienso que esta puede ser una opción para tí.....transmitir inhalámbricamente desde la cámara debería ser sencillo usando un  módulo RF estilo ASK, FSK... (mira este enlace https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/radio-controles-2525/)


Espero que la info te sirva

salu2


----------



## djdaddy (Dic 20, 2010)

Es un tema interesante, aunque mi opinion es igual a la de theghost. no hay forma de que la webcam sea inalambrica, y saldria mas facil, comprar una wireless


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 28, 2010)

Podes conectar la cámara USB a un router barato con USB tipo el TP-LINK TL-WR3420.
Al router previamente debes cambiarle el firmware por OpenWrt, y cargar el módulo webcam
El router así queda como una computadora con Linux, puede ser el corazón de tu robot y hacer otras cosas.


----------



## vcasti (Ago 10, 2014)

Hola, tengo una webcam usb que funciona bastante bien, pero he pensado acoplarla a un helicoptero rc, y no se como ponerla inalambrica.
Muchas Gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 10, 2014)

es facil con un modulo wifi.....

http://electronica.mercadolibre.com.mx/modulo-wifi-pic

lo unico que habria que saber es la marca modelo de la cam, saber si la señal seria compatible, como es el helicoptero (peso que puede levantar), alcance.....


----------



## vcasti (Ago 10, 2014)

Pero yo había pensado en algo mas economico, como un emisor y un receptor de radio.

P.D: El helicoptero es un s110g de Syma.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 10, 2014)

no es mas facil hacer un modulador de video compuesto y una camara de cctv compacta que usan para cuando te graban en el hotel

digo es mas facil hacer un modulador de video que tratar de desifrar el codigo usb y mandarlo por wifi y esas cosas


----------



## vcasti (Ago 11, 2014)

Eso no seria muy grande?
He estado mirando pero lo unico que he encontrado son los transmisores y receptores C-0503 y C-0504
Podrian servir?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 11, 2014)

pues si existen camaras CCTV inalambricas no se que alcanse tengan solo se que existen y aveces waltmart las vende.

las usaban mucho en los consursos de minirobotica se alimentan con una bateria de 9v y el receptor se cocloca en un televisor comun


----------



## vcasti (Ago 12, 2014)

Son muy grandes pienso yo.


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 12, 2014)

Creo que aquí hay un problema serio, el pibe necesita algo de mucho alcance, muy compacto y liviano, por sobre todo que lo pueda ensamblar cualquiera sin conocimientos y barato.
Mmmmmmmmmmm me parece que esto no va ir a ningún lado, no se pueden tener todas las ventajas, hay que sacrificar algunas.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 12, 2014)

como cres apoco no saben usar google esas camaras son diminutas DIJE EN MINI ROBOTICA las usaban

un helicoptero RC galletudo si la levanta


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 13, 2014)

podria ser algo asi, son unos 60u$s aproximado....

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-458883398-camara-espia-usb-inalambrica-a-color-infraroja-new-e-xaris-_JM_


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 13, 2014)

esa es la misma camara que digo solo que estos monos le agregaron la capturadora de video usb

de hecho un tip que les doy cuando quieran hacer una camaraweb comun infrarroja solo se sacan la lente y dentras de la lente tiene un vidrio rojo diminuto se lo sacan con un alfiler y pueden ver el calor que despiden las cosas como un cautin , una plancha ,etc.

eso lo usaba en la astro fotografia


----------

